# Be Aware



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We were told by a township official that people with 2 trucks and a windowless Van are stealing dogs at night. This is in the Thumb area. Could be other areas too.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

So probably a dog fighting ring looking for bait dogs. There's that sick feeling in my stomach...


----------



## mnrabbitfarmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Where?


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

7thswan said:


> We were told by a township official that people with 2 trucks and a windowless Van are stealing dogs at night. This is in the Thumb area. Could be other areas too.


BatRastard DogStealers!! Thanks for the warning, will spread the word.



mnrabbitfarmer said:


> Where?


7thswan is in michigan, says in upper right hand corner of post, and mentions Thumb area....so it's in the Thumb area of Michigan.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am so angry about that! Is animal control doing anything about it?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Those are bunchers. They sell the dogs to research facilities, or as bait dogs. They are often in the Thumb. Even a dog on a chain could be taken. In town (Sandusky) a little dog was taken right off his front lawn. He had just been put out for potty.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

How sickening. I hate thieves, lowdown floorflushers. Hope they catch the rats.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I got thinking about this today, and there is one other possibility. PETA. 

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/petakillspets.asp


----------



## Hdunc20 (Mar 13, 2015)

Any where around Mackey/Sabrina area


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Hd, is this a question? Bunchers move around. Once they have stolen a few dogs they need to move one so they don&#8217;t get caught.

This is not a matter for Animal Control, it is a police matter.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

a dog thief is the lowest form of life . could be the dog fighters ; yet some think they are doing good ; some think they are helping the poor dogs left out in the dark in farm pastures where they are happily doing there job or like my faithful dog who I often have to chain to his house to keep him from following the truck or tractor on to a road or dangerious place he thinks he has to be watching out for me but I can't leave him in the truck while shopping so ; he is fine and safe tied at home till I get back ;believing dogs are happy sitting on pillows in aparments eating gummy bears . so they " Rescue " them and they end up in little cages or kennels in death row shelters. you not only have to worry about thiefs but antichainers and single sighted "rescuers" as well


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Arnie, you aren&#8217;t describing &#8216;bunchers&#8217;. Bunchers aren&#8217;t concerned about the welfare of a dog left outside, they simply take advantage of the situation. As I posted above, one doggie was stolen after being outside a few minutes for a potty break.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Virginia passed a law recently in response to a PETA contractor who got caught going around stealing pets, most of which were being euthanized. He stole someone's dog off a porch and it was caught on security camera. To this day, PETA has never addressed the issue, but the new law basically put the PETA shelter as not being qualified to be an animal shelter because they were making zero effort to adopt out the animals that entered their possess.


----------

